# New Canon Rebel T2i / 550D



## Montana (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice specs.....

Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i , previewed with samples: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Canosonic (Feb 8, 2010)

I think they should make a 60D instead off multiplying there cheap range. Or even better an affordable full-frame body. Around 1000$. I'd love Canon for that!
I think Nikon has overtaken Canon when it comes to more advanced models.
Geez. A new XX0D every 6 months. There mad. They forgot about original SLR users. The 40D is too old. The 50D is more like a "screw off, damn enthusiasts!". The 7D is for sports. That leaves only the 5D Mk I for me. I can eat my way through a wall faster than get enough money for it.
Thanks for the info, even though it annoys me.

Edit: 
Now I became curious about it: The rumors of the 60D say it's just gonna be a video version of the 50D. I hope it's a rumor.
And the 5D Mk I is almost impossible to find.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 8, 2010)

Meh...I skimmed through the article and it seems to be heavily focused (or at least heavily marketing) the video side of the camera...more creative control, HDMI, EyeFi.

At least they put the iFCL metering they put in the 7D.  They said a 3.7 fps drive for fast continuous shooting?  As compared to the 3.4 in the 500D?

As with all new bodies, the proof is in the pudding.  I want to see high ISO shots compared to current models, image quality and so on.

I think Canon should start skipping 1 and releasing every other camera they want to release.

XT -> XSI -> T2i
20D -> 40D -> 7D

Haven't there been rumours on a 60D?  I'm waiting on the 5D Mk iii


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 8, 2010)

Canosonic said:


> The 40D is too old. The 50D is more like a "screw off, damn enthusiasts!". The 7D is for sports.


 
See, I dont fully agree.  While advances in technology are great, and getting the latest and greatest is fine, the 40D is a very capable camera.  A few years ago, people were shooting weddings and events using 40Ds, doing some amazing work.  So why is it too old?  Has the way light works changed in a few years?

Ok, the LCD is not as big, the megapix are not as much and the ISO is not as high, but its still capable.

The 7D leans towards wildlife and sport shooters.  Just as the 5D MkII leans towards wedding and portraits.  But I've seen 5D MkII photos of sports and wildlife that are amazing.

I think society has a fascination with labeling and categorizing things.  Its somewhat laughable.  I had a discussion with a somewhat younger cousin in a law not too long ago about music.  He was saying that his music was xyz type of music, which made no sense.  Power hillbilly punk pop...or something like that.  Got on a good discussion about labels and the need to put things in silos instead of just saying "its music I like".

/gets off his soap box


----------



## TiCoyote (Feb 8, 2010)

I think they make more money from the lower ranges, that's why you see so many more of them.  The shop near me doesn't even carry anything above the Rebel range, and they told me that their clientele consider Rebels to be "high end."  I agree that the Rebel is a great camera, and I think that this shows that it's Canon's bread and butter.


----------



## Montana (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, entry level DSLR's are all the manufacturers bread and butter.  They outsell their bigger siblings many times over.  

So with that in mind, its easier to see that video would be more important to the "soccer mom" types.  And those are some very impressive video specs.


----------



## Dao (Feb 8, 2010)

The photo samples of ISO 1600 and ISO 3200 are not too bad.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

> I think they make more money from the lower ranges, that's why you see so many more of them. The shop near me doesn't even carry anything above the Rebel range, and they told me that their clientele consider Rebels to be "high end." I agree that the Rebel is a great camera, and I think that this shows that it's Canon's bread and butter.


Absolutely true.  They probably sell 50 or 100 Rebels for every XXD camera they sell.  And probably 10,000 (or more) rebels for every 1D they sell.  The more I think about it, the more I think those estimates are probably very low.  

It seems that every time a new DSLR is announced (especially from Canon) there is a wave of backlash throughout the internet gear junkies (which probably includes all of us because we are members of a photography forum ).  Everyone wants the new model to be a significant upgrade from the previous model....which is rarely is.  

I don't mind though, because the way I look at it, the target market for a new model is not people who own the previous model....it's people who own older models...or in the case of the entry level DLSR cameras, people who don't own a DSLR yet.  

You have to expect that these cameras are going to include more and more features that we might call 'gimmicky'.  That is what the marketing department wants and that's 'probably' what the 'target market' are looking for.


----------



## ELDUDER (Feb 8, 2010)

Might explain why everyone has been out of stock on T1i's?

Anyone know when this will actually be available for purchase?


----------



## inTempus (Feb 8, 2010)

ELDUDER said:


> Might explain why everyone has been out of stock on T1i's?
> 
> Anyone know when this will actually be available for purchase?


There's no release date as of yet.  That means it will be a couple of months at best before anything appears on shelves.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 8, 2010)

Meh..

It's exactly what everyone expected it to be. The only thing I find to be really cool is the LCD screen. Over a million dots and 3:2 ratio. That's cool. The rest is no surprise.


----------



## Live_free (Feb 8, 2010)

t2i, d90, 50D. That would be a hard decision if that was you're price range. =P


----------



## flightless_beaker (Feb 8, 2010)

I saw the specs at work and was excited. I have a 7D but its pretty cool to see a rebel to be somewhat similar. Obviously there is lower end components but they aren't skimping where it counts in the sensor and the processor. Anyone know if its the exact same sensor as the 7D?

To add what people are saying about the video. This is going to be the next big marketer. Like said before, the soccer mom. I work at a Best Buy and the video is something everyone is getting interested in. They always tell me they want better image quality with the capabilities to shoot HD. Most people know its not a replacement for a good camcorder but they value the all in one. I'm calling this now, the video on SLRs will be the new thing. I read that Zeiss (I think) is making lenses catered to SLR video.



> I think they should make a 60D instead off multiplying there cheap range. Or even better an affordable full-frame body. Around 1000$. I'd love Canon for that!


They should but I don't see this happening until next September. But they are discontinuing the XS and XSi to my understanding. They are way too outdated. I tell customers of mine that they are good but outdated and to just go up to the T1I unless they really want a cheap camera. They were good but its time to put them to rest. People I've noticed are more inclined to go for the D5000 than the XSi because of price and features. Its not that much more expensive.



bigtwinky said:


> Haven't there been rumours on a 60D?  I'm waiting on the 5D Mk iii



I've been checking the news in anticipation for the MkIII. Has to be soon :waiting:


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2010)

It seems like it's got all the buzzwords and bells and whistles covered--18 megapixels, iFCL metering, high-spec video, lots of programmed shooting modes on a big honking top-deck dial,and it's still a Rebel; the Rebel series cameras are some of the world's top-selling d-slrs, in all markets. The lower-end models sell in hugely disproportionate numbers compared to the high-end models, and substantially faster than even the mid-tier bodies. it does not shoot very fast, but then 3.7 frames per second at 18 megapixels is a pretty fair amount of data to move off the sensor, process,and write to card,and this camera cannot be equipped with the mondo image processing capabilities of the higher end bodies--that is simply not needed, and would cut into profit margin. I bet it sells pretty well!

It is amazing to me how quickly Canon has iterated the T1i to the T2i--it seems like just over one year since the T1i hit the streets and its successor has already been announced.


----------



## Big (Feb 8, 2010)

Here we go with the mega pixels... Don't they know 18mp on a tiny sensor isn't good?


----------



## inTempus (Feb 8, 2010)

Big said:


> Here we go with the mega pixels... Don't they know 18mp on a tiny sensor isn't good?


Yeah, I wish they would slow this ISO rush for sure.  But honestly, the 7D is 18MP and it's doing great with high ISO and image quality.  The difference between the two is that the T2i reads out on 4 channels while the 7D reads out on 8... and the 7D has two Digic 4 processors whereas the T2i only has one.  That means the T2i will likely have more noise in the final images at high ISO.

Unfortunately we'll continue to see megapixels increase.  I like that Nikon is waiting a generation before upping their pixel counts, I wish Canon would have done the same.  Although I have to admit, 16MP on the 1.3 sensor seems about right to me.

I trust that the T2i will be a great performing camera.  I look forward to reading the reviews.


----------



## Montana (Feb 8, 2010)

I think that there is a lot of mis-conception about megapixels and noise.  The Canon 5DII has 21 and perferms very well.  The 7D is another fantastic performer with 18.  The 1DIV is fantastic at 16.  I think a lot of the nay-saying comes from folks looking at images at 100% on a screen.  Final prints show all three of these cameras to be very, very clean.  Take the 7D for example......way more MP than the competition and cleaner/as clean high ISO.

The Nikon D3s still looks to be about a half stop better at high ISO than the 1DIV, but being able to shoot at 12,800 iso with any body made by any manufacturer is a great thing.  Its a great era to be a photographer, whether its hobbiest or pro, there is something at everyones price point.  And even if your price point is at budget level, you can still get one hell of a camera from any manufacturer.  happy days!


----------



## Live_free (Feb 8, 2010)

I like my d90 and to be honest was immediately questioning my buy of my camera. Until I remembered glass is more important and I have a great camera. Dagnabbit the tech geek inside of me always needing the best things.. lol


----------



## The Shoe (Feb 9, 2010)

I rolled my eyes at the specs when I saw them.  I've been eying the Nikon D90 to replace my Canon A-1 filmy, and boggled at the T2i's 18 Megapixel spec given the sensor and processor.  Having held the bodies of the D90, and the current T1i, I slightly prefer the Nikon, and looking over the rest of the camera, I see no reason to wait for this one to appear in stores for some hands on evaluation.

Future Shop in Soviet Canuckistan estimates 02/26/2010 release. Priced at 1,000 CDN for the body and 18-55mm kit lense.

This release seems underwhelming at the price point to me... :meh:


----------



## FrankLamont (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't hate the megapixels, except for the space they take up; though memory is getting cheaper and cheaper.

What bugs is that they are increasingly increasing the pixel count even after their huge step with the G11. However, it does reflect somewhat on Canon; that they are prepare to go up, meaning they must have some sense about their limits and what they can do. 

I do have a feeling it won't be too bad, perhaps even with ISO improvements. Personally, I don't see much of a reason for any DSLR owner to upgrade; the 450D->500D had more, and even then... no, not really, for beginners. I suppose, though, they are targeting a new range of buyers.


----------



## cassio (Feb 9, 2010)

Even if there's heavy marketing on it's video capabilities, that is still what makes the Canon 550D different from the Canon 500D.

Can you imagine having HD video at an affordable price?


----------



## cassio (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > I think they make more money from the lower ranges, that's why you see so many more of them. The shop near me doesn't even carry anything above the Rebel range, and they told me that their clientele consider Rebels to be "high end." I agree that the Rebel is a great camera, and I think that this shows that it's Canon's bread and butter.
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  They probably sell 50 or 100 Rebels for every XXD camera they sell.  And probably 10,000 (or more) rebels for every 1D they sell.  The more I think about it, the more I think those estimates are probably very low.



I agree as well.  If you check out Amazon can compare the ranking of Canon cameras in terms of sales, the Rebel series are at the top.


----------



## cassio (Feb 9, 2010)

Just checked out Amazon.  It's now available on pre-order.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Canon-T2i-Digital-3-0-Inch-18-55mm/dp/B0035FZJHQ?ie=UTF8&tag=adventtravela-20&link_code=btl&camp=213689&creative=392969"]Rebel T2i kit - 899.99[/ame]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Canon-T2i-3-0-Inch-Body-Only/dp/B0035FZJI0?ie=UTF8&tag=adventtravela-20&link_code=btl&camp=213689&creative=392969"]Rebel T2i body only - 799.99[/ame]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also now listed in B&H Photo but no price yet:
Rebel T2i kit
Rebel T2i body only


----------



## Montana (Feb 9, 2010)

Its pretty clear as of late that Canon is directly targeting Nikon.  (in my opinion)  Where as the two companies never quite matched specs in the lower two tiers of camera bodies.  This Rebel looks like a direct attack on the D90 and obviously Canon produced the 7D to thwart the D300 which they did very nicely.  Again, its a great time to be a photographer......or gear collector.  Hell, even my father who is a technology junky got a DSLR this Christmas just because he thinks its amazing that you can take photos and record HD video.  LOL


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 9, 2010)

It seems that there is another model Canon is going to announce.

Rumour peoples saw 2 new model numbers not too long ago, one turned out to be the T2i.  I wonder if the other will be a 5D MkIII as Canon already upped all its other lines...introduced the 7D, 1DMkIV and now T2i.  Unless they are going with a 60D?


----------



## Montana (Feb 9, 2010)

An update to the 5D would be a very welcoming experience.  I must say, I have had zero issues with my 5D autofocus, but if it was more like the 7D autofocus, I wouldn't put it back in the bag when subjects started becoming more dynamic.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 9, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> It seems that there is another model Canon is going to announce.
> 
> Rumour peoples saw 2 new model numbers not too long ago, one turned out to be the T2i.  I wonder if the other will be a 5D MkIII as Canon already upped all its other lines...introduced the 7D, 1DMkIV and now T2i.  Unless they are going with a 60D?


I'm pretty sure it will be a 60D.  We probably won't hear rumblings of a 5D3 until the end of the year.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 9, 2010)

Montana said:


> An update to the 5D would be a very welcoming experience.  I must say, I have had zero issues with my 5D autofocus, but if it was more like the 7D autofocus, I wouldn't put it back in the bag when subjects started becoming more dynamic.


Yup, I've already put the money away for the 5D3.  I will order the moment it's announced so I can be in on the first shipment from Adorama.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 9, 2010)

The Shoe said:


> Having held the bodies of the D90, and the current T1i, I slightly prefer the Nikon, and looking over the rest of the camera, I see no reason to wait for this one to appear in stores for some hands on evaluation.


The new T2i has updated ergonomics.  It's said that it shares the same feel as the new 7D, which is a very nice feel indeed.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 9, 2010)

cassio said:


> I agree as well.  If you check out Amazon can compare the ranking of Canon cameras in terms of sales, the Rebel series are at the top.


In the last couple of years Canon has out sold Nikon globally.

That pendulum shifts from year to year.  It would seem that the next year or so will be a Canon year(s) with the introduction of the 7D and 1D4 which upped Canon's game especially since Nikon punted with the D300s and D3s (nothing really changed in these models).

Nikon might release a bombshell with the rumored new D700.  But if it's just another S model with few changes like the D300s and D3s, it won't be all that note worthy.  The D700 didn't fare well against the 5D2 in the marketplace despite its technical advantages (most notably the superior AF system and faster continuous mode).  So if Nikon punts with a D700s things will likely continue as they have for the last couple of years until we get totally new releases.  At that point anything can happen.  I doubt Nikon will sit back and let Canon have the lead for long, I'm sure they'll eventually fire back with something pretty amazing.

It is a great time for photographers.


----------



## Dao (Feb 9, 2010)

inTempus said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that there is another model Canon is going to announce.
> ...



I expect it is a 60D as well.   In general, pro-level model usually has a longer life cycle than the consumer model.  So I believe new 5D may need to wait for a little longer.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 9, 2010)

Dao said:


> I expect it is a 60D as well.   In general, pro-level model usually has a longer life cycle than the consumer model.  So I believe new 5D may need to wait for a little longer.


Yeah, the 5D2 is a year old.  They're not going to update it already, but it would be nice.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 9, 2010)

I figure that the 7D was more in line of a 50D replacement.  But I guess the 7D became more of a class on its own?  So Canon will continue with the Rebel Line, the xxD line, the 7D line (Mk I, MkII,..), the 5D line and the 1D line?

As the 7D is said to be a Sports / Wildlife camera, could we consider Canon having simply made a different branch for a different type of shooter?
Portrait style = Rebel -> 50D -> 5D
Sports style = Rebel -> 7D -> 1D


----------



## inTempus (Feb 9, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I figure that the 7D was more in line of a 50D replacement.  But I guess the 7D became more of a class on its own?  So Canon will continue with the Rebel Line, the xxD line, the 7D line (Mk I, MkII,..), the 5D line and the 1D line?
> 
> As the 7D is said to be a Sports / Wildlife camera, could we consider Canon having simply made a different branch for a different type of shooter?
> Portrait style = Rebel -> 50D -> 5D
> Sports style = Rebel -> 7D -> 1D


Well, until the 7D Canon's entry into the 1.6x crop semi-pro market was kind of weak.  Nikon had the D300 with a superior AF system and full weather sealing.  The 50D lacked a modern AF system and weather sealing which kept it at the low end of the pro-sumer spectrum or the extremely high end of the consumer spectrum.

Enter the 7D with weather sealing, a 1D4 AF system and 8fps.  It's a true pro-sumer that really is a 1.6x pro body IMHO, much like the D300(s).

I would expect the 60D to remain at the super high end of the consumer line-up where it will go toe to toe with the D90.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Feb 9, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > I expect it is a 60D as well.   In general, pro-level model usually has a longer life cycle than the consumer model.  So I believe new 5D may need to wait for a little longer.
> ...



I have to agree. I still watch to see if its the MkIII but I agree its more likely the 60D. The 50D is good but its starting to fall behind what consumers want. People don't want the 50D because it can't do video and I've lost a lot of sales of the 50D to the T1i because of it, despite my best arguments. I feel the unannounced camera is the 60D but I wish and hope it is the MkIII. A guy can dream


----------



## Canosonic (Feb 10, 2010)

It'd be nice to have a 5d mk3, hope all will go and sell their 5d mk2. That's my dream.


----------



## icassell (Feb 10, 2010)

Big said:


> Here we go with the mega pixels... Don't they know 18mp on a tiny sensor isn't good?



What do  you consider tiny?  It works great on my 7D.


----------



## cassio (Mar 12, 2010)

User photos of the Canon 550D at ISO 12800 has just been posted:  Canon 550D ISO 12800 photos


Check out the video as well: Canon 550D video


----------

